# Seeking participants for international postal survey



## JadeL

TNS is an independent market research company and we are currently looking for people to take part in paid market research.

We are recruiting for an on-going international postal survey. You will be required to receive and send a few pre-prepared letters a week and record these on-line. You will be compensated for your participation. 

If you are interested, please follow the below link for more information and to register:

UNEX RAP Management​
Many thanks,
The UNEX team


----------

